# media test failure, check cable



## elizaboots (Mar 28, 2012)

Hi, I'd love some help on this before I pull out the rest of my hair... I was watching a movie on Netflix, stopped to go out and closed my laptop (HP Pavillion dv100 with Windows 7) so it would sleep till I got back from the store. Unfortunately, it tried but it said it couldn't "come out of hibernation" so I said OK to restarting it. But then it kept making funny noises with the DVD drive so I took out the DVD movie. [I'd left it in there for a couple of weeks cuz the DVD &/or WMD also wasn't working and I'd been working on installing an updated driver for my video card but I wasn't getting anywhere.] Once it was DVD-less it tried to restart, but it got to the B & W Intel screen and then tried but failed to open Windows 7 and then it flashed the following error message (and has ever since):

Intel Undi, PXE-2.0 (build 082)
copyright 1997 - 2000 Intel Corp

For Realtek RTLB 139(x)/8130/810x
PCI Fast Ethernet Controller v2.13(020326)

PXE-E61: Media Test Failure, check cable
PXE-MOF: Exiting PXE ROM.

I saw that my Xfinity Router did not have the Wifi light lit on so I called Comcast & they say the cables working fine but that for a lot of money they will get rid of the virus they say I have. But I don't think I have a virus, do I? What can I do to get on my pc?


----------



## SUEOHIO (Jan 30, 2007)

Usually when you see that message its either trying to boot from the internet or the harddrive is failing or has failed.Go into the BIOS and check to see what the boot order is and make sure its not trying to boot from a LAN.Also check to see that a harddrive is even recognized in the boot order and in the system information.If not then more than likely a bad harddrive is the problem.To get into the BIOS in most computers you usually have to tap F1 or F2.


----------



## elizaboots (Mar 28, 2012)

Thanks for your help SUEOHIO. I went into BIOS and looked at the Boot Order and this is what came up:
- Floppy Diskette
- ATAPI CD-ROM Drive
- Hard Drive
- Network Adaptor

So I gather that means that my Hard Drive is still functioning, maybe, since it's still in the Boot Order? or is that just wishful thinking? I don't know how to get to the System Information from out here in BIOS / Dos land. Any ideas what I should do next?


----------



## SUEOHIO (Jan 30, 2007)

Under the network adapter in the BIOS see if it says enabled. If so disable it and then save settings and exit and see if that message goes away.If it doesnt then the only other thing i can think of is that its a harddrive problem.Even tho a harddrive is recognized it can still be failing.


----------



## elizaboots (Mar 28, 2012)

Hi again, SUEOHIO. Sorry it's taking so long between replies - without a computer it's very hard to get online (I'm disabled so can't use the computers at work). Anyway I really appreciate your help.

When I try look into network adapter to see if it's enabled, I keep ending up back at my error message. I can use the arrows to get down to 
4. Network Adapter
but then enter, or arrows, or 4 or all the other things I've come up with haven't seemed to go into it. Any ideas about how to get in and find out if it's enabled?
Thanks again.


----------



## SUEOHIO (Jan 30, 2007)

All i can suggest is maybe have someone look at it and go from there or have someone thats knowledgable like a friend who knows computers see what they can do to fix this for you or show you how.Everything ive learned about computers has either been by watching someone do it or by trial and error.Thats how you learn.It might very well be thats its a harddrive problem and if so changing the BIOS will be a lesson in futility.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Look at the sticker on the bottom of the case and advise us what the product number(P/N) and/or model number(M/N) is so we can confirm the exact model number of that HP Pavilion dv laptop.

It's my guess the hard drive is dying and will need to be replaced. If it does, you'll need a system recovery disc kit to get going again. We need to confirm if one is still available for purchase, but we first need to confirm the identity of that laptop.

-----------------------------------------------------------

It sounds like Comcast is trying to rip you off for something that's completely unneeded.

-----------------------------------------------------------


----------

